# مسابقة قسم الهندسة المدنية . . . مسابقة على مستوى عالى جدا جدا



## عمروعلى3 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الاعضاء الافاضل
نعتذر عن توقف المسابقة فى الفترة الماضية
ونجدد الاعتذار لتوقفها فترة وجيزة اخرى قادمة لحين التنسيق والترتيب
انتظرونا قريبا​ 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عيكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 


مسابقة الهندسة المدنية
لن اطيل كعادتى وبلا مقدمات طويلة . . .
نظرا للفائدة التى سوف تعود علينا باذن الله من طرح هذه المسابقه
ونزولا عن رغبة الاعضاء تم وبحمد الله طرح مسابقة قسم الهندسة المدنية​




 
معلومات عن المسابقة
مدة المسابقة مفتوحة الى ما شاء الله
النتائج تطرح كل اسبوع
الجائزه تقدم كل 8 اسابيع​ 
الجوائز
الجائزه الاولى
- ظهور اسم العضو الفائز بلون أخضر لمدة 8 اسابيع (مدة الدورة الواحدة فى المسابقة بعدها تنتقل الى عضو فائز اخر)
- يحصل على شعار ( نجمة ذهبية ) 
بجوار اسمه على طول لتدل بذلك انه كان احد فائزين المسابقة
- يحصل على لقب مدنى فى القمة بدلا من (عضو , عضو فعال , الخ) لمدة 8 اسابيع
- يحصل على عدد 100 مشاركة إضافية​ 


 


 
الجائزه الثانية
- ظهور اسم العضو الفائز بلون بنفسجى لمدة 8 اسابيع
- يحصل على شعار ( نجمة فضية ) بجوار اسمه على طول لتدل بذلك انه كان احد فائزين المسابقة
- يحصل على لقب منافس قوى بدلا من (عضو , عضو فعال , الخ) لمدة 8اسابيع
- يحصل على عدد50 مشاركة إضافية​ 




 
طريقة المسابقة
سيتم طرح سؤال هندسى او مسألة فى التصميم فى فرع من افرع القسم المدنى
عل ان يتغير هذا الفرع كل اسبوع​ 
وسيكون الترتيب كالتالى
الاسبوع الاول 
الخرسانه المسلحة
الاسبوع الثانى
المنشأت المعدنية
الاسبوع الثالث
تحليل وميكانيكا الأنشاءات
الاسبوع الرابع
الرى والصرف
الاسبوع الخامس 
المساحة الارضية والتصويرية
الاسبوع السادس
ميكانيكا التربة والاساسات 
الاسبوع السابع 
الطرق والمطارات والنقل والمرور
الاسبوع الثامن
الهندسة الصحية والبيئية​ 
وبعدها تتكرر المسابقة بنفس الترتيب​ 


سيكون هناك سؤال واحد فقط وفى فرع واحد فقط وحسب الترتيب السابق فى بداية كل اسبوع ومتاح للاعضاء الاجابة عن هذا السؤال خلال هذا الاسبوع فقط وفى نهاية الاسبوع تطرح النتيجة من قبل المشرفين.​ 
سيتم طرح السؤال الجديد فى بداية الاسبوع التالى​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الاسبوع الخامس
اسبوع المساحة الارضية والتصويرية
تم حله





سؤال اضافى فى الاسبوع الخامس

سؤال اخر فى النقل والمرور
يمكنكم ان تجيبوا سؤال المساحة او النقل والمرور ايهما كان ايسر لكم

وستحسب نقطة هذا الاسبوع لاى اجابة صحيحه لاى سؤال المساحة او المرور
وبمناسبة رمضان الكريم
ستحتسب نقطتين لمن يجيب على السؤالين هذا الاسبوع


فى الشكل القادم اذا فرض ان هناك 100مركبة/ ساعه تنتقل من A الى X
, 500 مركبة / ساعه تنتقل من B الى X ,
وان العلاقه بين زمن النتقال على كل وصلة (t) بالدقائق وحجم المرور (q) بالمركبة/ساعه كما هو موضح على كل وصلة 
احسب عدد المركبات / ساعة على كل وصلة
باستخدام طريقة التخصيص الجزئى partial Assignment

يمكنكم استخدام النسب 40% , 30% , 20% , 10%






سؤال هذا الاسبوع سهلا جدا كما نرى
اتمنى لكم حظا طيبا







الاسبوع الرابع سؤال الرى والصرف
تم حله

design this wing wall
all data on the figure












الاسبوع الثالث 
سؤال تحليل وميكانيكا الانشاءات
تم حله

Draw the max. positive and negative S.F. and B.M. diagram due to:
a single concentrated moving load P = 5t
a uniformly distributed moving load p = 2 t/m ​​


​





الاسبوع الثانى [BLINK][/BLINK]
اسبوع المنشأت المعدنية
تم حله



Design the connection using high-strength bolts of friction type

Data
d=20mms
type 10.9
Ps = 4.93t
T= 15.43t​











الاسبوع الاول
سؤال الخرسانه المسلحة
تم حله


required
It is required to design the slab type staircase shown in the figure

Data:
concrete characteristic strength = 250 kg /cms -
steel yield strees = 3600 kg / cms -
live load = 320 kg / ms -
floor height = 3m -


note:
design mean
value of steel by calculations​ drawing all possible sections with details







​


----------



## روزانا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

فكرة بجد جميلة تشكر سيدي المشرف .........في صدد إعداد الإجابة


----------



## khaled_fayed (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز .. أين المناسيب و اتجاه الصعود و عدد الدرجات؟


----------



## روزانا (2 سبتمبر 2006)

للعلم أخ فايد لا داع لأن يعطى المناسيب وعدد الدرج ما دام معطى الارتفاع والطول الأفقى


----------



## khaled_fayed (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أخت روزانا .....

لرسم التفاصيل الانشائية يجب ان يتوفر عدد الدرجات أو ارتفاع الدرجة


----------



## م خالد الرملاوي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

هذه فكرة جيدة لتنشيط عقول المهندسين ......... ولكن لأني عضو جديد لا اعرف كيف اشارك في المسابقة


----------



## م خالد الرملاوي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

على أي (كود) نصمم هذا الدرج


----------



## محمود البكر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

فكرة رآآئعة من يوم ما تخرجت نسيت التصميم 
الله المستعان 
الظاهر انى بدى أروح أجيب كتب الكلية
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام


----------



## امه الله (2 سبتمبر 2006)

فكره جميله جدا ولكن كيف لى ان اشارك


----------



## مهندس الكلمة (3 سبتمبر 2006)

فكرهـ أكثر من رائعة تمنيت أني أشارك .. 

لكن توي طالب في السنة الثانيه هندسة و مادرست مقرر الخرسانه حتى الآن ... 

انشالله في الأسئلة الجايه ..


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (3 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا المثال يحل بطريقة yeild point .... ولكن كيف لمن ترك الدراسة كل هذه المدة ان يتذكر كيفية التصميم .... الله المستعان .....بس آني اشكر الأخ المهندس عمرو على هذه الفكرة التي توقظ فينا همة الرجوع الى المحاضرات التي أكل الزمان عليها وشرب


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (3 سبتمبر 2006)

ارجو من الأخ عمرو ان يعطينا الاجابة بالتفصيل الكامل ..... وان يجيب عن سؤال الاخ خالد الرملاوي على اي كود ..... ولو أنني الذي فاهمه أن هذه الطريقة لاتخضع الى اي كود


----------



## احمد الديب (3 سبتمبر 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء حل باي كود وفقط اذكر الكود المستخدم ومعادلات الحل وتقريبا الحلول سوف تكون متقاربة لان الاكواد الاختلاف فيها في درجة الدقة ومعاملات الامان المستخدمة فقط


----------



## محمود الكامل (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الفكرة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]






روزانا
فكرة بجد جميلة تشكر سيدي المشرف .........في صدد إعداد الإجابة
جزاك الله خيرا . . . ربنا يوفقك للحل الصحيح


khaled_fayed
أخي العزيز .. أين المناسيب و اتجاه الصعود و عدد الدرجات؟
أخى العزيز لن تحتاج الى ذلك وان احتجت الى ذلك فيمكنك تصميم السلم كمناسيب وعدد درجات كما فى امتحانات الرسم


روزانا
لعلم أخ فايد لا داع لأن يعطى المناسيب وعدد الدرج ما دام معطى الارتفاع والطول الأفقى
جزاك الله خيرا

khaled_fayed
ل
أخت روزانا .....
لرسم التفاصيل الانشائية يجب ان يتوفر عدد الدرجات أو ارتفاع الدرجة
يمكنك تصميم ذلك ان اردت

م خالد الرملاوي
هذه فكرة جيدة لتنشيط عقول المهندسين ......... ولكن لأني عضو جديد لا اعرف كيف اشارك في المسابقة
مرحبا بك معنا , يمكنك الاشتراك أخى العزيز بأن تكتب لنا الاجابة (حسابات و رسومات المقاطع المختلفه لتوضيح تفاصيل التسليح)
على أي (كود) نصمم هذا الدرج
لا يشترط كود معين , ويفضل المصرى ان كان بمقدورك

محمود البكر
فكرة رآآئعة من يوم ما تخرجت نسيت التصميم 
الله المستعان 
الظاهر انى بدى أروح أجيب كتب الكلية
سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام
ربنا معاك بس ارجع بسرعه

امه الله
فكره جميله جدا ولكن كيف لى ان اشارك
ضعى لنا الاجابة معها رسومات المقاطع المختلفه لتوضيح تفاصيل التسليح

مهندس الكلمة
فكرهـ أكثر من رائعة تمنيت أني أشارك .. 
لكن توي طالب في السنة الثانيه هندسة و مادرست مقرر الخرسانه حتى الآن ... 
انشالله في الأسئلة الجايه 
باذن الله فى الافرع التالية سيكون هناك تنوع فى سهولة وصعوبة الاسئلة ليتمكن الكل من المشاركة
شكرا لتنبيهنا لذلك


ساهوك77
ارجو من الأخ عمرو ان يعطينا الاجابة بالتفصيل الكامل ..... وان يجيب عن سؤال الاخ خالد الرملاوي على اي كود ..... ولو أنني الذي فاهمه أن هذه الطريقة لاتخضع الى اي كود
الاجابة بعد انتهاء الاسبوع المقرر لتلقى الاجابات , استخدام الكود من عدمه امر يرجع للمتسابق


احمد الديب
اخواني الاعزاء حل باي كود وفقط اذكر الكود المستخدم ومعادلات الحل وتقريبا الحلول سوف تكون متقاربة لان الاكواد الاختلاف فيها في درجة الدقة ومعاملات الامان المستخدمة فقط
بارك الله فيك هذا هو الكلام الصحيح


محمود الكامل
شكرا جزيلا على الفكرة
الشكر لكم انتم , وننتظر الاجابات

[/FRAME]​


----------



## روزانا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن تنبهنا بآخر ميعاد وآسفة على التأخير جهازنا كان تعرض لنكسة وإن شاء الله أدخل حلي بكرة والله المستعان


----------



## ماهر ديب (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المسابقة و لكن يرجى التوضيح أين سوف أضع ملفات التصميم للمسابقة 
ماهر ديب


----------



## الليبي2008 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

لم ارى السؤال الا اليوم ولا ارى صعوبة فى التصميم وستكون المشكلة فى كيفية ارسال الاجابة فخبرتى فى الارفاق لازالت قليلة خاصة الرسومات


----------



## عمروعلى3 (6 سبتمبر 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
اذا تعذر عليكم كتابة الحل ثم لصقه كرد
يمكنكم كتابة الحل على صفحات word , excel or power point والرسومات ممكن ترسموها على الاتوكاد او على اى برنامج ميسر لكم وترفق جميع الملفات مع الردود

الرجاء السرعه
اخر ميعاد لتلقى الاجابات 
الجمعه 8/9/2006


----------



## تميم مازن (7 سبتمبر 2006)

فكرة حلوة يا اخوان ولا تفكروا بالهدايا المقدمة بل بتنشيط الذاكرة


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2006)

حضرة المشرف المحترم , أعطنا لو سمحت كمان أسبوع مهلة
للأسباب التالية :
1-مع أني كل يوم في المنتدى الا أنني انتبهت للأعلان قبل أربعة أيام وكان عندي ظروف
2- لأنها أول مرة يجب التحضير , واعطاء الأمر أهمية من قبل المشاركين
3-السؤال معقول , لكن الكثير منا نسي المادة وبيشتغل على السليقة مش على الكتب
4-تواجهني مشكلة برفع الرد فأنا ضعيف في هذه الأمور , أنا قوي بالرسائل الخاصة , معي فيها تفوق
5-مع أنه سؤال معقول ومناسب الا أن أغلبية الشباب لم يفيقوا من هول الصدمة " منتدى بيطرح علينا سؤال ؟ ليش؟ بيسألوني أنا ؟ ليش ؟ شو عملتلكو؟ صدمة خفيفة , 5 درجات على ميزان شبلي
6- نتروى كي يتسنى للشباب بعض الوقت , 
7-الحواسيب مش بتساعد كثير,


----------



## عمروعلى3 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد;221926 قال:


> حضرة المشرف المحترم , أعطنا لو سمحت كمان أسبوع مهلة
> ,



ألاخوة الاعزاء
اخى يبقى لنا 9 افرع اى تسع اسابيع اذا كل مرة قلنا اسبوع اضافى ما تنتهى المسابقه ابدا وستثير الملل

لا ضرر من عدم حل السؤال الاول يبقى تسع اسئله قادمه 

حل اخر
باذن الله سيطرح السؤال الثانى الخاص بالمنشأءات المعدنية اليوم
وسيكون الاسبوع القادم لتلقى حل السؤالين الاول والثانى (الخرسانه, المنشأءات المعدنية)

رجاء المتابعه


----------



## ابن البلد (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشي يا عمي معاك حق


----------



## احمد الديب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

اجابة السؤال الاول اخيكم مهندس احمد الديب/

اولا نفرض t = 20cm

w=0.2*2.5+0.32+0.1+(0.2/cos30)*0.5=1.035ton 

M=1.035*6^2/8=4.6m.t/m

fc=90kg/cm2 

d=k1*(m/b)0.5 

d=0.233(4.6*100000/100)0.5=15.8cm 

d=16cm 

As=4.6*100000/1171*16=24.5cm2 

As=12 fay 16/m


----------



## احمد الديب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله اليوم بالمساء سارفق اليكم الرسم التفصيلي


----------



## عمروعلى3 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

أخى العزيز
سعدت جدا بمحاولتك



عمروعلى3 قال:


> note:
> design mean
> value of steel by calculations
> drawing all possible sections with details


----------



## ماهر ديب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*تصميم الدرج*

السلام عليكم 
هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع أتمنى أن تكون مفيدة لي و لكم و يرجى إعطاء كافة الملاحظات التي تهدف الى زيادة المعرفة و الخبرة العملية في هذا المجال
شكرا جريلا


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله في الاخ ماهر ديب على هذي العناية والترتيب في حل سؤال المسابقة .... واتمنى من كل قلبي التفوق .... ولو اني لا اعرف ان الاجابه هي الصحيحة إلاّ انني اعجبت بتفانيه في الاجابة .... وارجو من جميع الاخوة تقديم نفس الاجابة .... وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سرحان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم ... مبادره جيده ... جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ماهر ديب (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## روزانا (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​هذا هو حلي وأتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت فيه وأن أفيد به.....
المف المرفق هو ملف أوتوكاد به الرسم للتسليح والحل الإنشائي أيضا مكتوب فيه.


----------



## عمروعلى3 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

[BLINK]الاسبوع الثانى [BLINK]من9/9 حتى 15/9[/BLINK]
اسبوع المنشأت المعدنية[/BLINK]

ملحوظة : نظرا لان الكثير لم يكن يعلم بأمر المسابقة مما قد يظلم سؤال الخرسانه تقرر ان يكون الاسبوع القادم متاح لحل السؤال الخاص بالخرسانه المسلحه والمنشاءات المعدنية , بعدها ننتقل الى سؤال اخر مع الفرع التالى 


سيتم اعلان اسماء الفائزين فى الخرسانه والمنشاءات فى نهاية الاسبوع القادم مع انتهاء تلقى حلول سؤال المنشاءات

الاسبوع الثانى
سؤال المنشاءات المعدنية


Design the connection using high-strength bolts of friction type

Data
d=20mms
type 10.9
Ps = 4.93t
T= 15.43t​







​


----------



## enghoussam (9 سبتمبر 2006)

المسابقة جيدة
اريد المشاركة


----------



## م / رانية (9 سبتمبر 2006)

هل التصميم غير مقيد بكود معين أو يمكن استخدام الكود المصري للمنشآت المعدنية


----------



## محمدالحلفاوي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ عمرو علي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة 
احب ان اشيدبالفكرة الرررررررررررررررررررررررائعه للمسابقة وارجو انو تضيفو اسئله في مجالات اخرى في الهندسة مثل ادارة التشييد وتنفيذ المباني لانو الاسئلة الواردة حترجعنا ورا كتير لانو المدة طالت من آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر مرة شفنا فيها التصميم ومعادلات التصميم والكود (من ايام الجامعة ) . والله المستعان


----------



## م / رانية (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*إجابة مسابقة المنشآت المعدنية*

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الوصلة n1 وصلة مزدوجة ( double shear ) ولا يؤثر عليها غير قوة شد فقط بمقدار 32طن
لحساب عدد المسامير
no of boltes = H / 2ps​ = 32 / 2 * 4.93= 3.2​
try 4 bolts​check​H/n not increase 0.6Ts


0.60*Ts = 9.258t​H/n = 32 / 4 = 8ton< 0.60Ts ..... OK​
*For n1 use 4boltes​*

الوصلة n2 معرضة لقوة شد وقوة قص
Q = H = 32* cos 45 ( or sin 45 )
Q=H = 22.63ton​
for tention:​

0.60Ts = 9.258​try n = H / 0.60Ts

n = 2.44​للوصلة n2 نأخذ أعداد المسامير زوجية


try n = 4​
check for shear:
Ps` = Ps ( 1 - (TH / Ts ))​TH = H/ n = 5.657t

Ps` = 3.697t​
Q/n = 22.63/4 = 5.6t > ps`........... not Ok​try n = 6​TH = 3.78t
Ps` = 4.42t
Q/n = 22.63/6 = 3.77t < ps` ......... OK​*For n2 USE NO. of bolts = 6*​أرجو أن يكون الحل كما تريدون وبإذن الله أحاول ان أجد وقت لأرسم الوصلة وأضع عليها المسامير وأرفقها​​


----------



## العبد الفقير (10 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.arbup.net/v/gripgn4b/RCC71_Stair_Flight_Landing_Single_.rar.html


حل جواب سؤال الأسبوع الأول علماً بأنه يوجد أختلاف كبير في الأجابة بين جوابي وبين الجواب الموجود في ملف الأوتوكاد الموجود في هذه الصفحة والله أعلم بصحة أجابتي، علماً بأن الحل أستخدم فيه ملف الأكسل التي أنتجته شركة RCC معتمدةً على الكود البريطاني S 8110




وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء أخواني على المتابعة وبارك الله فيكم.

العبد الفقير إلى رحمة الله الواسعة...

وتعر من ثوبين من يلبسهما*** يلقى الردى بمذمة وهوان
ثوب من الجهل المركب فوقه*** ثوب التعصب بئست الثوبان
وتحل بالانصاف أفخر حلة*** زينت بها الأعطاف والكتفان
واجعل شعارك خشية الرحمن مع*** نصح الرسول فحبذا الأمران

نونية ابن القيم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6821&d=1154074633


----------



## احمد الديب (11 سبتمبر 2006)

الي الاخت رانية جزاك الله خير وبالتوفيق


----------



## Eng_ahmedmoustafa (11 سبتمبر 2006)

والله دي فكره ممتازه وان شاء الله تكون مفيده لكل الاعضاء


----------



## المهندس.نت (12 سبتمبر 2006)

فكره رائعة ومعلومات السؤال متكاملة .وهو سؤال فى الحقيقة سهل جدا وانا دائما اصمم طبقا لمواصفات الكود الامريكى وان شاء الله ارسل لكم الحل بالرسومات والمقاطع وخطوات التصميم.
م.عبدالسلام العشيبى


----------



## ابن البلد (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي المشرف بعثت لك حلا على البريد الالكتروني خاصتك , سيما لم أنجح في رفع الملف مباشرة الى المسابقة, آسف كل شي ماشي معي بالمقلوب اليومين دول
مصر يا أم الدنيا يا 
حبيبتي يا بلدي


----------



## عمروعلى3 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

العبد الفقير قال:


> http://www.arbup.net/v/gripgn4b/RCC71_Stair_Flight_Landing_Single_.rar.html
> 
> حل جواب سؤال الأسبوع الأول علماً بأنه يوجد أختلاف كبير في الأجابة بين جوابي وبين الجواب الموجود في ملف الأوتوكاد الموجود في هذه الصفحة والله أعلم بصحة أجابتي، علماً بأن الحل أستخدم فيه ملف الأكسل التي أنتجته شركة RCC معتمدةً على الكود البريطاني S 8110



اخى العزيز
حاولت مرارا وتكرارا 
ولكن الوصلة لا تعمل
ارجو ان ترفعها مرة اخرى على موقع اخر
اخر ميعاد لتلقى الاجابات غدا الجمعه ان شاء الله​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد;227733 قال:


> أخي المشرف بعثت لك حلا على البريد الالكتروني خاصتك , سيما لم أنجح في رفع الملف مباشرة الى المسابقة, آسف كل شي ماشي معي بالمقلوب اليومين دول
> مصر يا أم الدنيا يا
> حبيبتي يا بلدي




أخى الغالى لم يصلنى اى شىء رجاء ارساله مرة اخرى
على بريد الــ هوت ميـــــــــل
او رفعه بالمنتدى​


----------



## ابن البلد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

بعثت الرد على بريد الملتقى الالكتروني , آسف للتأخر


----------



## روزانا (14 سبتمبر 2006)

اسفة يا اخواني لن استطيع المشاركة حتى بدايات الشهر المقبل عندي بعض الدراسات الواجب الانتهاء منها .... اعينوني بدعائكم


----------



## دلوعة (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*دلوعة*

:55: هاييييييييييييييييي علوة اكو احد يشرح الفكرة حتى نفكر بيها لان انا بصف ثاني وما عدفهم الفكرة


----------



## دلوعة (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*دلوعة*

:77: :77: :77: هاي روزانا الله يوفقك بس ممكن اعرف اش عتدرسين انا عضوة جديدة بالموقع


----------



## دلوعة (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*دلوعة*

:81: :81: :81: ممكن اعرف ايش رايكم بكلية الهندسة التقنية/قسم هندسة البناء والانشاءات
وبكل صراحة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا انتهت المدة المقررة لحل السؤالين الاول (الخرسانه) والثانى(المنشاءات المعدنية)

ثانيا الحل الصحيح والنموذجى للسؤالين المطروحين مرفق مع هذا الرد

############################

تعليق على حلول المتسابقين
بالنسبة لسؤال الخرسانه 

############################

الاخ المهندس احمد الديب
سعيد جدا بمشاركتك
ولكن انت مختصر جدا فى الحل . . . ولم ترسل لنا تفاصيل التسليح وانت عارف انها اهم من الحسابات نفسها

على العموم حظ اوفر مع سؤال اخر

##################

الاخ المهندس ماهر ديب
قدمت لنا حلا يستطيع من خلاله اى مبتدء ان يفهم ماذا تعنى السلام فقد جاء مقرون بشرح بسيط لكل خطوة فجزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمته لنا
وملفات الاتوكاد لم تفتح معى يبدو انها كانت بنسخه غير التى امتلكها

عموما مساهمه مباركة جزاك الله عنها احسن جزاء
ننتظرك بقوة فى الاسءلة القادمة

################

الاخت المهندسة روزانا
رائع جدا حل أكثر من جميل ولكن
السؤال اختى العزيزه كان 
It is required to design the slab type staircase shown in the figure
وحضرتك صممتيه على انه slab&beam type 
ولكن لا مشاكل المهم ان التصميم كان كويس

مبروك انتى الفائزة عن سؤال الخرسانه المسلحة
تمنياتى لكى بدوام الفوز فى الاسئلة القادمة
الان لكى نقطة
###################

الاخ المهندس العبد الفقير
للأسف الرابط الذى وضعته لا يعمل

حظ اوفر فى الاشئلة القادمة

###################

الاخ المهندس شبلى موعد
للاسف لم يصلنى على بريدى اى ملفات حتى لحظة كتابتى هذه الكلمات
وان كنت بعثت انت بها الى بريد المنتدى فهذا البريد لا يمكننى فتحه
ولقد راسلتى عبر الرسائل الخاصة وذكرت لك ن ترسل ما تريد على بريدى الشخصى

عموما حظ وافر فى الاسئلة القادمة

########################

بالنسبة لسؤال المنشاءات المعدنية

########################

الاخت المهندسة رانيا
جزاكى الله خيرا
هذا هو الحل الاكيد الذى لا يختلف عليه اثنان
جزاكى الله خيرا
مبروك انتى الفائزة عن سؤال المنشاءات المعدنية
تمنياتى لكى بدوام الفوز فى الاسئلة القادمة
الان لكى نقطة

############################



النتيجة حتى الان فى الخرسانه المسلحة والمنشاءات المعدنية


الفائز فى مسابقة الخرسانه المهندسة روزانا
الفائز فى مسابقة المنشاءات المعدنية المهندسة رانيا

جدول النتائج
روزانا 1
رانيا 1



لا تنسى لكى تفوز بالجائزة الاولى او الثانيه يجب ان تحقق اكثر عدد من النقاط خلال رحلة الافرع المدنية (خرسانه , منشاءات معدنية , الخ) والتى مدتها 10 اسابيع انتهى منها الان اسبوعان
مع اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق​


----------



## دلوعة (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*دلوعة*

:13: :13: مبروك عليك يا روزانا النقطة الاولى بس اشنو السؤال الثالث


----------



## عمروعلى3 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاسبوع الثالث
سؤال تحليل وميكانيكا الانشاءات


Draw the max. positive and negative S.F. and B.M. diagram due to:
a single concentrated moving load P = 5t
a uniformly distributed moving load p = 2 t/m ​​








​


----------



## ابن البلد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

اسمي شبلي بن أحمد حسن شبلي موعد
موعد اسم لعائلة تعدادها آلاف الناس منها الكتاب والمجاهدين
ومنها العوام , ومنها غير الصالحين 
نسأل الله أن يصلح لنا أمرنا
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## عمروعلى3 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


> اسمي شبلي بن أحمد حسن شبلي موعد
> موعد اسم لعائلة تعدادها آلاف الناس منها الكتاب والمجاهدين
> ومنها العوام , ومنها غير الصالحين
> نسأل الله أن يصلح لنا أمرنا
> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون



اسف على هذا الخطأ الغير مقصود
تم تعديل الاسم


----------



## ابن البلد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

لم أفهم أين تقع الأحمال المركزة وما قيمتها


----------



## عمروعلى3 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد;229525 قال:


> لم أفهم أين تقع الأحمال المركزة وما قيمتها



بالنسبة لقيم الاحمال
الحمل المركز 5 طن
الحمل الموزع 2 طن/متر


اين تقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
its moving load​


----------



## ابن البلد (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ش فاهم ولا شي انا تعلمت بالعبرية مش بالعربي ومش عارف أترجم moving load
للغة التصميم 
الحمل المركز أين قياساته , ألا يجب أن تظهر على شكل سهم نازل متل فيكتور
و الحمل الموزع 2 طن هل هو على كل المنشأ
سامحني حضرة المشرف أنا أسأل لأتعلم , وأشارك بالملتقى لأتعلم وأتواصل مع العرب والعروبة على الرغم من الاختلاف بيننا في المقررات
لكن الحساب الستاتي واحد
فهمني شوية زيادة لو سمحت


----------



## عمروعلى3 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


> ش فاهم ولا شي انا تعلمت بالعبرية مش بالعربي ومش عارف أترجم moving load
> للغة التصميم
> الحمل المركز أين قياساته , ألا يجب أن تظهر على شكل سهم نازل متل فيكتور
> و الحمل الموزع 2 طن هل هو على كل المنشأ
> ...



اولا أخى العزيز هل تقصد العبرية حقا ام ان ذلك خطأ فى الكتابة ؟؟؟؟

ثانيا جميل جدا انك تريد ان تتعلم وهذا هو هدف المسابقة ,,,,

ثالثا اسمح لى ان اجب على سؤالك

عند دراسة كمرة او beam او جسر حتى لا تختلط عليك الامور
اذا كانت الكمرة فى مبنى كان الحمل الذى عليها ثابت ويكون كسهم عليه قيمه الحمل كما قصدت انت
او يكون الحمل موزع ناتج عن حل البلاطة او الحائط الذى يبنى على الكمرة ويكون هذا الحمل للابد ثابت لا يتغير مكانه ولا قيمته وعنئذ يكون قوى القص s.f والعزوم B.M ثابت ايضا وعليه تصمم الكمرة ويحدد تسليحها وابعادها

اما فى حالة ان الكمرة هذه فى كوبرى مثلا
ففى هذه الحالة يكون التحميل عبارة عن حمل السيارات او القطار حسب الكوبرى المراد تصميمه
المهم انننا بندرس اقصى حالة للعزوم وللقص مع اختلاف مكان الحمل على الكمرة 

مثال كمرة لكوبرى طولها 10 متر 
هل سيكون العزوم والقص نفس الشىء اذا كانت السيارة المارة عليه فى بداية او منتصف الكوبرى ؟؟
بالطبع لا
اذن الـ moving load  يبحث فى تحديد اقصى قص وعزم نتيجة لتحرك الحمل على الكمرة
اتمنى ان اكون قد استطعت ان انقل اليك مفهوم واضح عن الـ moving load​


----------



## AMSE (16 سبتمبر 2006)

فكره فكره عاليه 
للاسف مقدرش اشارك فى هذا الوقت


----------



## عمروعلى3 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

amse قال:


> فكره فكره عاليه
> للاسف مقدرش اشارك فى هذا الوقت



المسابقة مفتوحه الى ماشاء الله 
فى انتظارك


----------



## روزانا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا مهندس عمرو... 
وآسفة لعدم حل الكمرات ولكني ما أخدتش بالي من الطلب ده يعني مش قصد


----------



## روزانا (16 سبتمبر 2006)

لا تنسى لكى تفوز بالجائزة الاولى او الثانيه يجب ان تحقق اكثر عدد من النقاط خلال رحلة الافرع المدنية (خرسانه , منشاءات معدنية , الخ) والتى مدتها 10 اسابيع انتهى منها الان اسبوعان.....
إن لهذه المسابقة جائزة كبرى وأعتبرها الجائزة الأولى وسيحصل عليها كل من يتابعها للنهاية ... وهي الاستفادة العلمية وخاصة لمن هم انتهوا من دراستهم فبها يسترجعون معلوماتهم..........
لك الشكر سيدي مرة أخرى على هذه المسابقة الرائعة...


----------



## محمد السيوطى (17 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



فكرة رائعة يا مشرف, وربنا يبارك فيك,ان شاء الله ارسل الحل في اقرب وقت, لكن كان لي عتاب على المنتدى ليش ما ارسلوا رسائل علي البريد او وضعوا اعلان للمسابقة في الصفحة الرئيسية, انا لسة شايف المسابقة اليوم.
لكن علي كل حال مشكور جدا علي ها المسابقة الجميلة.


----------



## عمروعلى3 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

روزانا قال:


> شكرا جدا مهندس عمرو...
> وآسفة لعدم حل الكمرات ولكني ما أخدتش بالي من الطلب ده يعني مش قصد



لا عليكى اختى
المهم انكى بذلتى جهد ,, وادربتى على التصميم ,, فتلك هى الجائزة الكبرى

على الرحب والسعه دائما 
ومبروك ويارب تكملى المشوار مع باقى الاسئلة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

روزانا قال:


> لا تنسى لكى تفوز بالجائزة الاولى او الثانيه يجب ان تحقق اكثر عدد من النقاط خلال رحلة الافرع المدنية (خرسانه , منشاءات معدنية , الخ) والتى مدتها 10 اسابيع انتهى منها الان اسبوعان.....
> إن لهذه المسابقة جائزة كبرى وأعتبرها الجائزة الأولى وسيحصل عليها كل من يتابعها للنهاية ... وهي الاستفادة العلمية وخاصة لمن هم انتهوا من دراستهم فبها يسترجعون معلوماتهم..........
> لك الشكر سيدي مرة أخرى على هذه المسابقة الرائعة...



أختى جزاكى الله خيرا 
والله انى مشاركتى السابقة والتى تحمل نفس المعنى كانت قبل ان ارى رسالتك هذه
وهذا يدل على ان هدفنا واحد 
والحمد لله على تفهمكم لذلك


----------



## عمروعلى3 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

محمد السيوطى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اشكرك أخى الغالى ,, واقبل عتابك بصدر رحب
ولكن امر الاعلان يخص الادارة لا الاشراف
وعموما
تفضلhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30596

كما ان توقيعى هو اعلان للمسابقة

وفى انتظار مشاركاتك القوية


----------



## الليبي2008 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الف مبروك للفائزين


----------



## عمروعلى3 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الليبي2008 قال:


> الف مبروك للفائزين



الله يبارك فيك ولك

ولكن اعتقد ان وقت التهنئة لم يحن بعد 
امامنا 7 اسابيع لاعلان الفائزين النهائيين


----------



## محمد السيوطى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الغالى عمرو,وانا لم اكن اقصد شىء من العتاب , ومشكور جدا الاعان.
واريد رفع الملفات لكنها بامتداد dwg فكيف ارفعها


----------



## عمروعلى3 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

محمد السيوطى قال:


> شكرا اخي الغالى عمرو,وانا لم اكن اقصد شىء من العتاب , ومشكور جدا الاعان.
> واريد رفع الملفات لكنها بامتداد dwg فكيف ارفعها



أخى الغالى
تسرنى مشاركتك
يمكنك ضغط الملفات لتكون بأمتداد rar or zip


----------



## محمد السيوطى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله انتهيت من حل المسابقة والملف بالمرفقات .


----------



## عمروعلى3 (18 سبتمبر 2006)

محمد السيوطى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحمد لله انتهيت من حل المسابقة والملف بالمرفقات .



اخى العزيز
كلمة السر لوسمحت


----------



## محمد السيوطى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> اخى الكريم
> كلمة سر الملف لو سمحت



اخوى عمرو ,لقد ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة بها كلمة السر , برجاء مراجعة صندوق الوارد واخبارى للتاكد من وصول الرسالة وشكرا.


----------



## محمد السيوطى (18 سبتمبر 2006)

تم رفع الملف مرة اخرى وهو بالمرفقات


----------



## الليبي2008 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

*استفسار*



عمروعلى3 قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ولك
> 
> ولكن اعتقد ان وقت التهنئة لم يحن بعد
> امامنا 7 اسابيع لاعلان الفائزين النهائيين



اخى العزيز عمرو
بعد التحية 
لقد كانت التهنئة للفائزين بحل السؤالين الا يمكن لنا ان نقول لهم الف مبروك ام هناك ما يمنع طبقا لشروط المنتدى


----------



## محمد السيوطى (19 سبتمبر 2006)

الليبي2008 قال:


> اخى العزيز عمرو
> بعد التحية
> لقد كانت التهنئة للفائزين بحل السؤالين الا يمكن لنا ان نقول لهم الف مبروك ام هناك ما يمنع طبقا لشروط المنتدى



[mark=00FFFF]بعد اذن المشرف[/mark][line]

اخى الكريم الليبي2008 هاتان العضوتان قد حصل كلا منهن نقطة واحدة , والفائز النهائي هو من يحصل علي اعلي نقاط خلال العشر اسابيع.
ومرحبا بك ونحن في انتظار مشاركتك في المنافسة نريدها اكثر سخونة.


----------



## عمروعلى3 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

> الليبى2008
> اخى العزيز عمرو
> بعد التحية
> لقد كانت التهنئة للفائزين بحل السؤالين الا يمكن لنا ان نقول لهم الف مبروك ام هناك ما يمنع طبقا لشروط المنتدى



اشكرك على مناداتى بأخى
اخى العزيز حتى لا يفهم من يرى المشاركات ان تلك هى النتائج النهائية فكان ردى للتوضيح لا اكثر ,, 
واذا كان الظاهر من كلامى انه نقد او غيره فانا اعتذر واتمنى الا تحرمنى من التسامح
وطبعا من حقك ان تهنىء وهذا ليس بمخالف لاى شىء 



> محمد السيوطى
> اخى الكريم الليبي2008 هاتان العضوتان قد حصل كلا منهن نقطة واحدة , والفائز النهائي هو من يحصل علي اعلي نقاط خلال العشر اسابيع.


شكرا اخى محمد
كلامك مضبوط
وهذا ما كنت اود ان اوضحه


----------



## الليبي2008 (20 سبتمبر 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> اشكرك على مناداتى بأخى
> اخى العزيز حتى لا يفهم من يرى المشاركات ان تلك هى النتائج النهائية فكان ردى للتوضيح لا اكثر ,,
> واذا كان الظاهر من كلامى انه نقد او غيره فانا اعتذر واتمنى الا تحرمنى من التسامح
> وطبعا من حقك ان تهنىء وهذا ليس بمخالف لاى شىء
> ...


----------



## ماهر ديب (21 سبتمبر 2006)

مبروك للفائزين 
شكرا لك سيدي على هذا التنويه و لكن إذا أحببت استطيع ارسال نسخة من ملفات الأتكاد ومتوافقة مع النسخة التي تريد أو على شكل ملفات صور إذا كان الأمر مهم بالنسبة لك 
نسخة الاتكاد التي أملكها هي 2006 
شكرا مرة أخرى وأتمنى للجميع التوفيق:20:


----------



## عمروعلى3 (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ماهر ديب قال:


> مبروك للفائزين
> شكرا لك سيدي على هذا التنويه و لكن إذا أحببت استطيع ارسال نسخة من ملفات الأتكاد ومتوافقة مع النسخة التي تريد أو على شكل ملفات صور إذا كان الأمر مهم بالنسبة لك
> نسخة الاتكاد التي أملكها هي 2006
> شكرا مرة أخرى وأتمنى للجميع التوفيق:20:



اخى العزيز يمكنك
اذا كان ممكن تبعثها على هيئه صور يكون افضل لتكون متاحة للجميع 
فهناك الكثير لا يمتلك نسخه اتوكاد 2006 وانا منهم
وانتظرك بلهفه قبل الغد ان شاء الله


----------



## نهاركم طيب (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة المبادرة اللطيفة
لكن الوقت ضيق


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الف مبروك لأختين العزيزتين ... وحظ موفق للمهندسين الرجال في المرات السابقة ... وارجو من الاخ العزيز ماهر الديب ان يرسل الرسوم كصور وليس على الاتوكاد 2006 لأن كثير منا ليس لديه هذه النسخة


----------



## ماهر ديب (21 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أسف سأحاول أن أرسلها غدا و ذلك لأن الملفات موجودة في كمبيوتري الشخصي و أنا استخدم الانترنيت من مركز عام
شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## ماهر ديب (22 سبتمبر 2006)

كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة قدوم شهر رمضان الكريم :77: أعاده الله عليكم و علينا بالصحة و و على امتنا العربية بالنصر. 
هذه الصور التي وعدتكم بها و قد قمت بحفظ ملفات الاتوكاد للتوافق مع النسخ القديمة عل هذه الطريقة تنجج
أما الملف الثاني فهو حل القسم الثالث من مسابقة الموقع....
شكرا جزيلا لكم و أتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
ماهر :75:


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الفكرة جميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن لم اعرف الا وان اتصفح مواضيع الهدسة المدنية


----------



## عمروعلى3 (23 سبتمبر 2006)

اأسف على تأخرى بتقديم حل السؤال الثالث واعلان الفائز عنه وتقديم السؤال الرابع

سيتم كل ذلك اليوم ان شاء الله


----------



## روزانا (23 سبتمبر 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> اأسف على تأخرى بتقديم حل السؤال الثالث واعلان الفائز عنه وتقديم السؤال الرابع
> 
> سيتم كل ذلك اليوم ان شاء الله



لا داعي للأسف سيدي نحن شاكين لمجهوداتك .. جزاك الله خير فينا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (23 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قبل اولا كل عام وانتم بخير ,,
ولعل هذه المسابقة فى رمضان تكون شغل وقت الفراغ فى شىء مفيد
فقط جدد نيتك واحتسب الاحر عند الله عز وجل

اولا : اجابة سؤال تحليل وميكانيكا المنشاءات مرفق مع الرد

ثانيا : الاخ ماهر ديب ارسلت حلا لا اروع ولا اجمل منه فى سؤال الخرسانه ولكنه مصل متأخر جدا ولكن جزاك الله خيرا لما فيه من افادة

ثالثا : قام باجابة السؤال الحالى تحليل وميكانيكا المنشاءات عضوان كريمان
الاول الاخ محمد السيوطى
وكان حله ممتازا جدا ليس به خطأ ولكن جاء الينا بالحل النهائى دون الخطوات
الثانى الاخ ماهر ديب
وحله هو الاخر ممتاز جدا مدعم بشرح بسيط للخطوات ولكن ايضا لم يقم بتجميع الخطوات ليصل فى النهاية الى ما وصل اليه الاخ محمد

لذلك نجد ان حل الاخوان مكملان لبعضهم البعض ,, ما شاء الله توافق عجيب دون قصد منهما
جزاهم الله خيرا

لذلك بعد اذنكم
سيكون الفائز فى هذا الاسبوع هو

الاخ محمد السيوطى
و
الاخ ماهر ديب


[BLINK]النتيجه الان[/BLINK]

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 FF1493"]الاخت روزانا 1 نقطة
الاخت رانيا 1 نقطة
الاخ محمد السيوطى 1 نقطة
الاخ ماهر ديب 1 نقطة[/GRADE]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*طبعا التأخير يرجع لاغلاق المنتدى الفترة السابقة*

[BLINK]الاسبوع الرابع
سؤال الرى والصرف[/BLINK]


design this wing wall
all data on the figure


----------



## ماهر ديب (24 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي المشرف على التعقيب و الذي أعتبره شرفا لي.وشكرا على الملاحظة الجميلة و سوف أحاول أن يكون حلي كاملا في المرة القادمة و في الوقت المناسب
مبروك للسيد محمد و حظ أفضل للأخرين
كل عام و أنتم بخير
ماهر


----------



## م . ايهاب (25 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكرين جدا على الافكار البناءه وكل عام وانتو بخير


----------



## qadima84 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

Le concours en français...idée à creuser


----------



## عمروعلى3 (25 سبتمبر 2006)

qadima84 قال:


> Le concours en français...idée à creuser



اخى لا افهم من الفرنسية حرفا واحدا
ليتك تكتب بالعربية حتى تعم الفائدة باذن الله


----------



## عمروعلى3 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

يا جماعة سؤال الرى والصرف طرح فى الصفحة السابقة

لا احد قدم حلا حتى الان

هل السؤال صعب عليكم ؟؟

لا اظن ذلك انت اهلا لما هو اصعب من ذلك بكثير


----------



## م / رانية (26 سبتمبر 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> يا جماعة سؤال الرى والصرف طرح فى الصفحة السابقة
> 
> لا احد قدم حلا حتى الان
> 
> ...



فعلاً السؤال ليس بصعب ولكن المشكلة في الوقت
كما يوجد شيئ آخر ما هو ارتفاع الحائط أرجو أن تذكره،،، ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمروعلى3 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

م / رانية;237305 قال:


> فعلاً السؤال ليس بصعب ولكن المشكلة في الوقت
> كما يوجد شيئ آخر ما هو ارتفاع الحائط أرجو أن تذكره،،، ولك جزيل الشكر




اختى العزيزه
لازال امامنا وقت
وعلى الاقل حلى ما تقدرى عليه

كما

يمكنك استنتاج طول الحائط من empirical dimensions

اختى طول الحائط 2.75 متر من منسوب التاسيس حتى اعلى الحائط
وسمك القاعدة يمكنك اختيارة فى الرينج المسموح بيه وليكن 40 سم مثلا


----------



## ماهر ديب (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*تجربة*

لقد حاولت حل السؤال بطريقة ما و هي عن طريق تحقيق الجدار عن طريق الانقلاب و ذلك الهدف الحصول على الأبعاد :81: و لكن لم أدخل في موضوع التسليح لأنني لم أتعمق كثيرا في الموضوع.
كنت أتمنى أن أشارك بشكل أفضل و لكن هذا ما أملك
رمضان كريم :77: 
شكرا لكم .........ماهر


----------



## gh_abosafi (28 سبتمبر 2006)

كيف يتم ارسال حلول المسابقات ..................وشكرا


----------



## gh_abosafi (28 سبتمبر 2006)

VALUES OF PRESSURE COEFFICIENTS:

Active Pressure coefficient Ka :0.295
Passive Pressure coefficient Kp :6.105
Seismic Active Pressure coefficient Kas :0.304
Seismic Passive Pressure coefficient Kps :1.662
Base frictional constant µ :0.577

FORCES ACTING ON THE WALL AT SLS:
All forces/moments are per m width

FORCES (kN ) and their LEVER ARMS (m )
Description F Horizontal Lever arm F Vertical Lever arm
left (+) down (+)
Destabilizing forces:
Total Active pressure Pa 18.800 0.922 6.750 1.303
Siesmic component of Pa 0.584 1.620 0.210 1.306
As a result of surcharge w 1.532 1.350 0.550 1.300
As a result of Point load P 0.181 2.000 -0.001 1.307
As a result of Line Load L 2.994 1.945 -0.013 1.307
Siesmic wall inertia 0.911  0.875

Stabilizing forces:
Passive pressure on base Pp -7.327 -0.266
Siesmic component of Pp 19.597 0.420
Weight of the wall + base 45.540 1.127
Weight of soil on the base 45.775 1.658
Point load of 4.95 kN on backfill 0.917 2.200
Line load of 9.90 kN/m on backfill 9.900 1.810
UDL of 2.0 kPa 1.960 1.805

EQUILIBRIUM CALCULATIONS AT SLS
All forces/moments are per m width

1.Moment Equilibrium

Point of rotation: bottom front corner of base.

For Overturning moment Mo calculate as follows:
Mo = Sum(hor. forces x l.a.) - Sum(vert. forces x l.a.)
For Stabilizing moment Mr calculate as follows:
Mr = -Sum(hor. forces x l.a.) + Sum(vert. forces x l.a.)
where l.a. = lever arm of each force.

Stabilizing moment Mr : 148.77 kNm
Destabilizing moment Mo : 16.90 kNm

Safety factor against overturning = Mr/Mo = 8.805

2.Force Equilibrium at SLS

Sum of Vertical forces Pv : 111.38 kN
Frictional resistance Pfric : 64.30 kN
Passive Pressure on shear key : 0.00 kN
Passive pressure on base : 7.33 kN
=> Total Horiz. resistance Fr : 71.63 kN

Horizontal sliding force on wall Fhw : 24.42 kN
Horizontal sliding force on shear key Fht : 0.00 kN
=> Total Horizontal sliding force Fh : 24.42 kN

Safety factor against overall sliding = Fr/Fh = 2.934


FORCES ACTING ON THE WALL AT ULS:
All forces/moments are per m width

FORCES (kN ) and their LEVER ARMS (m )
Description F Horizontal Lever arm F Vertical Lever arm
left (+) down (+)
Destabilizing forces:
Total Active pressure Pa 26.506 0.925 9.450 1.303
Siesmic component of Pa 0.935 1.620 0.336 1.306
As a result of surcharge w 2.451 1.350 0.880 1.300
As a result of Point load P 0.290 2.000 -0.001 1.307
As a result of Line Load L 4.790 1.945 -0.021 1.307
Siesmic wall inertia 1.457 0.875

Stabilizing forces:
Passive pressure on base Pp -6.595 -0.266
Siesmic component of Pp 17.637 0.420
Weight of the wall + base 40.986 1.127
Weight of soil on the base 41.198 1.658
Point load of 4.46 kN on backfill 0.825 2.200
Line load of 8.91 kN/m on backfill 8.910 1.810
UDL of 1.8 kPa 1.764 1.805

EQUILIBRIUM CALCULATIONS AT ULS
All forces/moments are per m width

1.Moment Equilibrium

Point of rotation: bottom front corner of base.

For Overturning moment Mo calculate as follows:
Mo = Sum(hor. forces x l.a.) - Sum(vert. forces x l.a.)
For Stabilizing moment Mr calculate as follows:
Mr = -Sum(hor. forces x l.a.) + Sum(vert. forces x l.a.)
where l.a. = lever arm of each force.

Stabilizing moment Mr : 133.89 kNm
Destabilizing moment Mo : 25.58 kNm

Saf ety factor against overturning = Mr/Mo = 5.235


----------



## عمروعلى3 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

gh_abosafi قال:


> كيف يتم ارسال حلول المسابقات ..................وشكرا



اخى يمكنك وضع ما تريد من اجوبة فى صفحة ورد او اكسيل وضغطها وارفاقها مع ردك
ستجد اسفب صندوق الرد (النمط المتطور)
ايقونه للتحكم فى المرفقات


واراك سبقتنا بوضع الحل
ماشى يجوز ايضا ذلك


----------



## gh_abosafi (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*solution of R.W*

حل مسالة الجدار الساند مع منحنى العزوم


----------



## tharwat2 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين لو كان مفصل اكتر سوف نكون مشكورين


----------



## عمروعلى3 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

[BLINK]اعلان هام[/BLINK]

لقد تم اختصار زمن المسابقة او الدورة الواحدة من المسابقة الى 8 اسابيع فقط
وذلك بعد الغاء الاسبوع الخاص بكل من هندسة الشواطىء والسكة الحديد​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

[BLINK]اولا : اجابة سؤال الرى والصرف مرفق مع الرد[/BLINK]


ثانيا : الاخ ماهر ديب
اشكرك اولا لتفاعلك الممتاز مع المسابقة
واتمنى ان يطول نفسك الى اخر الدورة (هانت باقى 3 اسابيع)

ارسلت حلا ينم عن فكر متقدم جدا جدا
فلقد حاولت من خلال شروط الامان ايجاد ابعاد الحائط
هى فكرة جيده ولكن ليس هو المطلوب اخى
فالمطلوب اخى تصميم الجدار اى الوصول الى التسليح اللازم لكل جزء فيه
فابعاد الحائط اذا لم تعطى يمكن استنتاجها من الابعاد الافتراضية
بمعنى انه معطى لى عرض الحائط منه يمكن استنتاج الطول بانه تقريبا فى حدود 1.3 - 1.5 العرض او العرض = 0.7 الطول (لا اتذكرها جيدا ولكنها فى تلك الحدود) وهكذا يمكن استنتاج سمك الحائط ايضا







عموما كل محاولاتك لن تضيع هباء فعند تساوى الاعضاء فى النقاط سيرجع الى المشاركات الغير فائزة


الاخ الكريم gh_abosafi
واضح جدا انك اجتهدت فى الحل
لكن لا اخفى عليك هناك نقاطا كثيره لم افهمها وذلك ليس تقصيرا منك ولكنه قد يكون لجهلى انا
ولكن يتضح من مجمل الحل انك متميز
وانك تستاهل ان تكون فائزا فى هذه الجولة





سيكون الفائز فى هذا الاسبوع هو

gh_abosafi



[BLINK]النتيجه الان[/BLINK]

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 FF1493"]الاخت روزانا 1 نقطة
الاخت رانيا 1 نقطة
الاخ محمد السيوطى 1 نقطة
الاخ ماهر ديب 1 نقطة
1gh_abosafi نقطة
[/GRADE]​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

[BLINK]الاسبوع الخامس
اسبوع المساحة الارضية والتصويرية[/BLINK]


سؤال هذا الاسبوع سهلا جدا كما نرى
اتمنى لكم حظا طيبا


----------



## yasnas76 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أين ابعث الاجابات الرجاء الرد 
وارجو ايضا اعطاءنا اجايات الاسئله التي حلت للافاده
وشكرا


----------



## ابن البلد (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الجدار الساند ما علاقته بالري والصرف ؟؟
ألا يعد تصميمه من اختصاص موضوع الخرسانة المسلحة أو منشأات ؟
هل لأن أنواع الثقل التي عليه كالتراب والسوائل وغيرها من المواد تجعله من مادة الصرف والري؟
بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث عن الأثقال المتحركة أنا ذهبت بعيدا عن الحل بتاعكم, وحركت الثقل ال5 طن على 3 نقاط لاستخراج أكثر أوضاع critical منها طلع معيthe max. positive and negative S.F. and B.M. diagram على كل انا معاك يا حضرة المشرف ولو كمتفرج "حاليا" لأنني مثل الاطرش في العرس, خصوصا اني لا أعرف ضغط الملفات ولا رفعها وما برسم كتير على الاوتوكاد, أغلب شغلي Atir وشوية حسابات يدوية على جداول , بس كويس موضوع المسابقة وأنا معاك
استحمل تعليقاتي أرجوك وخذها بالظاهر , قلت لك السبب,ومشكووور أوي أوي مصر يا أم الدنيا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

yasnas76 قال:


> السلام عليكم أين ابعث الاجابات الرجاء الرد
> وارجو ايضا اعطاءنا اجايات الاسئله التي حلت للافاده
> وشكرا



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخى العزيز
مرحبا بك معنا وان شاء الله حظ طيب لك معنا

اولا بالنسبة لاجابات الاسئله التى تم حلها موجوده فى صفحات هذا الموضوع عليك فقط اخى الكريم متابعه ردودى من صفحه 1 حتى اخر الموضوع

ثانيا يمكنك تضع ما يحلو لك من اجابات اما على صفحات ورد او اكسيل او اتوكاد وان ترفق اجاباتك مع الرد وذلك من خلال النمط المتقدم للرد
انظر الصور القادمة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


> ,,,
> ,,,
> ,,,



انتظر اخى منى رد قريب لان الان وقت الافطار
كل عام وانت بخير


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (30 سبتمبر 2006)

عمرو اريد اشكرك يا اخي صحيح انته وردة المنتديات وفارس المدني


----------



## ابن البلد (30 سبتمبر 2006)

صحتين وهنا يا حضرة المشرف , بالهنا والشفا , مطرح ما يسري يمري,أكل طعامكم الصالحون وأفطر عندكم الصائمون وصلت عليكم الملائكة, ووفقك الله وأحبائك لما فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## ابن البلد (30 سبتمبر 2006)

صحتين وهنا يا حضرة المشرف , بالهنا والشفا , مطرح ما يسري يمري,أكل طعامكم الصالحون وأفطر عندكم الصائمون وصلت عليكم الملائكة, ووفقك الله وأحبائك لما فيه خير الدنيا والآخرة , أنا موجود دايما في المنتدى ان شاء الله, وأتفرج على المسابقة يوميا,مش رايح بعيد


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


> الجدار الساند ما علاقته بالري والصرف ؟؟
> ألا يعد تصميمه من اختصاص موضوع الخرسانة المسلحة أو منشأات ؟
> هل لأن أنواع الثقل التي عليه كالتراب والسوائل وغيرها من المواد تجعله من مادة الصرف والري؟



أخى العزيز
جزاك الله خيرا على متابعتك ومشاركتك واسئلتك التى تزيد من اهمية المسابقة

بالنسة للحواط الساندة هى من اختصاص علم الرى والصرف وكذلك علم الاساسات
لذلك تجد الكثير عنها فى كتب الرى وكتب الاساسات
الحوائط الساندة اخى تعتبر نوع من الاساسات يوجد فى منشأت الرى مثل culvert , regulator الخ
لذلك يدرسه من يدرس منشأت الرى لانه احد اجزاء المنشأ ويدرسه من يدرس اساسات لانه احد انواع الاساسات



شبلي موعد قال:


> بالنسبة للسؤال الثالث عن الأثقال المتحركة أنا ذهبت بعيدا عن الحل بتاعكم, وحركت الثقل ال5 طن على 3 نقاط لاستخراج أكثر أوضاع critical منها طلع معيthe max. positive and negative S.F. and B.M. diagram



أخى الاصل فى هذا الدرس moving load
هو دراسة حال العنصر تبعا لوجود حمل متحرك عليه والحمل المتحرك يختلف عن الحمل الحى الذى نعرفه حيث ان الحمل الحى ممكن ان يكون موجود وممكن الا يتواجد ولكن فى حال تواجده يكون معروف المقدار والمكان ويصمم العنصر تبعا لذلك

ولكن فى حالة الحمل المتحرك تنشأ حالات من العزوم والقص تختلف تبعا لاختلاف مكان تواجد الحمل ومنها يتم تجميع كل تلك الحالات ليتم استخراج حاله مجمعه تحمل اقصى حالات القص والعزوم فى الاتجاه الموجب والسالب ليتم التصميم على اساسها

اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى ان ابسط الامور



شبلي موعد قال:


> على كل انا معاك يا حضرة المشرف ولو كمتفرج "حاليا" لأنني مثل الاطرش في العرس, خصوصا اني لا أعرف ضغط الملفات ولا رفعها وما برسم كتير على الاوتوكاد, أغلب شغلي Atir وشوية حسابات يدوية على جداول , بس كويس موضوع المسابقة وأنا معاك
> استحمل تعليقاتي أرجوك وخذها بالظاهر , قلت لك السبب,ومشكووور أوي أوي مصر يا أم الدنيا



ضغط الملفات اخى من اسهل الامور
احصل على برنامج اسمه winzip وهو صغير الحجم ومن خلاله وبكل بساطه تستطيع ان تضغط اى ملف
والرفع شرح فى الرد السابق
ويمكنك ارفاق الاجابات مثل المشاركات
وعلى العموم تسعدنى اسئلتك المفيده للجميع
وسنراك فى الاسئله القادمة والتى ستكون سهله جدا ان شاء الله
​


----------



## أبو فرحان (1 أكتوبر 2006)

المسابقة رائعة جداً

للأسف لم أجد وقتاً كافيا للمشاركة

ربما سأشارك في أسئلة الأسابيع القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## عمروعلى3 (1 أكتوبر 2006)

[BLINK]تذكير
الاسبوع الخامس
اسبوع المساحة الارضية والتصويرية[/BLINK]


سؤال هذا الاسبوع سهلا جدا كما نرى
اتمنى لكم حظا طيبا


----------



## رويه (2 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام عليكم.....طبعا فكرة اكثرمن رائعه لان المهندس مننا بدأ من العمل المتواصل ينسى المقررات الدرسها ونتمنى المواصله في الافكار الجيده.


----------



## hfz10 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الأفكار الرائعة والتي تنمي من مهارات المهندس وتنشط ذاكرته 
وارحب بكم جميع وأرجو قبولي عضوا جديدا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخت رويه
الاخ hfz10
مرحبا بكم معنا ونود اشتراككم فى المسابقة


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (2 أكتوبر 2006)

حيّاك الله يابش مهندس عمرو .... اسد المنتديات


----------



## عمروعلى3 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

ساهوك77 قال:


> حيّاك الله يابش مهندس عمرو .... اسد المنتديات




اشكرك أخى العزيز
جزاك الله خيرا

ولكن لما لا تشاركنا فى المسابقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## yasnas76 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم السيد الرئيس لقد قرأت المسابقه الخامسه ولكني لم أفهم ماهي الميمنه و الميسره ممكن ان تشرحها و ان تعطيني المفردات باللغه الانكليزيه
مع الشكر


----------



## هند2006 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا سمحت لي يا حضرة المشرف ما معنى كلمتي متياسر ومتيامن ؟


----------



## عمروعلى3 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

yasnas76 قال:


> السلام عليكم السيد الرئيس لقد قرأت المسابقه الخامسه ولكني لم أفهم ماهي الميمنه و الميسره ممكن ان تشرحها و ان تعطيني المفردات باللغه الانكليزيه
> مع الشكر





> اذا سمحت لي يا حضرة المشرف ما معنى كلمتي متياسر ومتيامن ؟




أخوانى الاعزاء
لكل السائلين عن المتيامن والمتياسر بالنسبة لجهاز التيودوليت
ليس لدى ترجمه انجليزية للمسمي ولكن ممكن ان اقول انه:

تأخذ الارصاد فى التيودوليت فى وضعين وهما المتيامن والمتياسر ويسمى الوضع المتيامن اذا اخذت الارصاد وكانت الدائرة الراسية على يمين الراصد والضع المتياسر اذا اخذت الارصاد والدائرة الراسية على يسار الراصد 
فلقياس الزاوية الافقية او الراسية مرة واحده فهذا يعنى ان تقاس الزاوية فى الوضع المتيامن والمتياسر ومتوسطهم هو قيمة الزاوية وذلك من رصدها من نفس النقطة المحتلة

اذن المتيامن والمتياسر هما اوضاع التيودوليت​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤال اخر فى النقل والمرور
يمكنكم ان تجيبوا سؤال المساحة او النقل والمرور ايهما كان ايسر لكم

وستحسب نقطة هذا الاسبوع لاى اجابة صحيحه لاى سؤال المساحة او المرور
وبمناسبة رمضان الكريم
ستحتسب نقطتين لمن يجيب على السؤالين هذا الاسبوع


فى الشكل القادم اذا فرض ان هناك 100مركبة/ ساعه تنتقل من A الى X
, 500 مركبة / ساعه تنتقل من B الى X ,
وان العلاقه بين زمن النتقال على كل وصلة (t) بالدقائق وحجم المرور (q) بالمركبة/ساعه كما هو موضح على كل وصلة 
احسب عدد المركبات / ساعة على كل وصلة
باستخدام طريقة التخصيص الجزئى partial Assignment

يمكنكم استخدام النسب 40% , 30% , 20% , 10%


----------



## yasnas76 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا على الرد*



عمروعلى3 قال:


> أخوانى الاعزاء
> لكل السائلين عن المتيامن والمتياسر بالنسبة لجهاز التيودوليت
> ليس لدى ترجمه انجليزية للمسمي ولكن ممكن ان اقول انه:
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا على الرد ولكني لم أفهم المعنى
خيرها بغيرها


----------



## ميثلوني (4 أكتوبر 2006)

جازاك اله كل خير على هذه الكرة الجميلة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


للأسف لم يتمكن أحد من حل السؤالين السابقين
سؤال المساحة (سؤال الاسبوع الماضى)
سؤال المرور (وكان سؤالا اضافيا)

الاجابة الصحيحه للسؤالين مرفقه مع الرد

قد يكون السبب فى ذلك الانشغال فى رمضان والبطىء الذى كنا نعاينه فى الملتقى

واعتقد ان مشكلة الانشغال اكيد نظمنا وقتنا فى رمضان وتعودنا عليه
والملتقى عاد لطبيعته مرة اخرى من حيث السرعه المعهودة له

حظا وافرا فى الاسابيع والاسئلة القادمة

انتبهوا 

الدورة الأولى للمسابقة قاربت واوشكت على الانتهاء وهناك فائزين باذن الله
لماذا لا تكون انت احدهم؟؟؟؟
فكر بالأمر
​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

أنتظروا سؤال التربة والاساسات بعد اقل من نصف ساعة

سؤال سهل بأذن الله


----------



## عمروعلى3 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

Soil & foundation 


A 25 cm concrete wall supports a net load of 50 t/m the depth of the footing below ground level is 1.5m , the net allowable pressure is 1.5 kg/cm² 
Design R.C. footing for this wall , using fc = 50kg/c m² , fδ = 1400 kg/c m² , qsh = 6 g/c m² . use plain concrete equals 20cm


----------



## روزانا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

أتعبناك معنا مشرفنا ولكن التمس لنا العذر فالمساحة والنقل والمرور من المواد التي نحبها ولكنني لا أتعمق فيها وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمني وأقدرساهم في حل سؤال التربة لعلَي أستفيد ..
عذرا مشرفنا فالدراسة بدأت واعتقد أن الوقت أصبح محكوم أكثر


----------



## عمروعلى3 (7 أكتوبر 2006)

> أتعبناك معنا مشرفنا ولكن التمس لنا العذر فالمساحة والنقل والمرور من المواد التي نحبها ولكنني لا أتعمق فيها وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمني وأقدرساهم في حل سؤال التربة لعلَي أستفيد ..
> عذرا مشرفنا فالدراسة بدأت واعتقد أن الوقت أصبح محكوم أكثر




my dear sister
you Are welcome at any time



sorry for English
i cant write Arabic now​


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (8 أكتوبر 2006)

استاذ عمرو الوردة ............... حلو من تتكلم انكليزي


----------



## عمروعلى3 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

ساهوك77 قال:


> استاذ عمرو الوردة ............... حلو من تتكلم انكليزي



مش فاهم؟؟؟؟


----------



## م_عمرو (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ان شاء الله هاشارك في الحلول قريبا


----------



## فائقة مجذوب أحمد (14 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة رائعة لكنى للاسف لم أعرف كيفية الاشتراك فى المسابقة ومواعيد بداية الاشتراك فيها


----------



## عمروعلى3 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

فائقة مجذوب أحمد قال:


> فكرة رائعة لكنى للاسف لم أعرف كيفية الاشتراك فى المسابقة ومواعيد بداية الاشتراك فيها



اختى العزيزه اذا ما راجعنى ردود الاخوة فقد سبق الاجابة على نفس السؤال




عموما هناك سؤال يطرح اسبوعيا 

وعلى المشتركين ان يجيبوا على السؤال سواء على صفحات word , ecxel , autocad
حسب ما يراه الامشترك مناسبا للحل

ثم يرفق لنا الحل مع رده

فقط لاغير

وشكرا


----------



## Hasan Erikat (15 أكتوبر 2006)

*أحلى مسابقة*

[هذه فكرة جيدة لتنشيط عقول المهندسين .........وإن شاء الله سأشارك فيها قريبا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

Hasan Erikat قال:


> [هذه فكرة جيدة لتنشيط عقول المهندسين .........وإن شاء الله سأشارك فيها قريبا



مرحبا بك أخى الكريم

فى انتظارك


----------



## عمروعلى3 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخوة الاعزاء

نظرا لانقطاعكم عن المسابقة
وعدم التواصل خلال الفترة السابقة


تم ايقاف المسابقة 

على ان تستأنف المسابقة باذن الله بعد عيد الفطر المبارك
اعادة الله عليكم وعلى الامة الاسلامية كافة بالخير واليمن والبركات



​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخوة الاعزاء




تم تفعيل المسابقة من جديد 

على أمل ان تكون المسابقة اشد تنافس من ذى قبل
اثق بكم



​


----------



## mohamed badrawy (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الفكره رائعه جدا:75:


----------



## bebo2000us (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الفكرة مفيدة وانا مشترك معاكم في المنتدى الان فقط وان شاء الله نتواصل


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوانى 
مازال الدور على سؤال الاساسات وهو بالصفحة السابقة


----------



## yasnas76 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

المسابقة رائعة جداً

للأسف لم أجد وقتاً كافيا للمشاركة

ربما سأشارك في أسئلة الأسابيع القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ستارr (28 أكتوبر 2006)

الرجاء عرض الحلول من اجل ان تعم الفائده جميع الاصدقاء


----------



## roza0000 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن اسأل اي سؤال نحل ولا ولا في واحد معين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمروعلى3 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

> الرجاء عرض الحلول من اجل ان تعم الفائده جميع الاصدقاء


اخى الحل موجود بالصفحات السابقة
بعد انتهاء مدة كل سؤال بتم وضع الحل
راجع الصفحات السابقه



> ممكن اسأل اي سؤال نحل ولا ولا في واحد معين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اخوانى 
مازال الدور على سؤال الاساسات وهو بالصفحة السابقة


----------



## Engahmed13 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*فكرة مفيدة جدا جدا*

والله فعلا تستاهل عليها الشكر وانشاء الله تعم الأستفادة للجميع وانشاء الله هحاول المشاركة في موضوع الأساسات وفعلا بحاول احلها دلوقتي ولو قدرت اوصل لحل هرفقة انشاء الله وعلى فكرة هي سهلة بس الفكرة اننا فعلا بننسى بسرعة القوانين لو ممارسنهاش


----------



## Engahmed13 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*ده اجتهادي في المسألة*

أسال الله ان يكون الحل صحيحا وان كان غير ذلك فاريد معرفة الحل الصحيح 
وشكراً:81: :81:


----------



## Engahmed13 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*في مشكله معايا في الرفع وهحاول تاني*

الملف بعمله رفع بس مش ظاهر في المشاركةمشاهدة المرفق ط­ظ„ ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط§ط³ط§طھ.zip


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جدا أخي المشرف على هده المسابقة التي ستعيدنا إلى الدراسة والإستفادة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

Engahmed13 قال:


> الملف بعمله رفع بس مش ظاهر في المشاركةمشاهدة المرفق 9666


 


اخى العزيز
رجاء نسخ محتويات الملف الى النسخه 2002 وارسالها مرة اخرى
او ان تقوم بفتح الملف وحفظه باستخدام save as ثم اختيار اتوكاد 2002


----------



## Engahmed13 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

انا عملتها اخي الكريم اتوكاد 2000 علشان اوتو كاد 2006 مبسيفش غير 2000 اتمنى اني اكون افدتك والملف في المرفقات:63: :63: 


المرفقات
مشاهدة المرفق ط­ظ„ ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ط§ط³ط§طھ.(2000)dwg.zip:3:


----------



## ماهر ديب (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور أخي Engahmed13 على هذه المشاركة القيمة أتمنى لك التوفيق
الى السيد المشرف أنا أعتذر عن انقطاعي عن تقديم الحلول حتى لو الناقصة و لكن الدراسة في الجامعة أصبحت في أوجها و هذه السنة الاخيرة لي قبل أن ألحق بكم و سأبدأ قريبا بمشروع التخرج الذي سوف يأخذ حيزا كبير من وقتي و لكن أعدك أن أعطي قليلا من وقتي للإجابة على هذه الاسئلة حتى ولو لم أشترك بالمسابقة. لقد أحببت هذه المسابقة جداً
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد العظيم
4\5 X مهندس ماهر


----------



## م / رانية (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*حل سؤال الأساسات*

مرفق حل سؤال الأساسات


----------



## Engahmed13 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة اخت رانيا مشكورة على هذا التفصيل الرائع ولكي علي حق العتراف بأن حلك افضل من حلي تفصيلا ولكن من الناحية النشائية انا مقتنع بما كتبت
فهناك اختلاف في التسليح وسمك الخرسانة العادية
وفي النهاية مشكورة على هذا المجهود الرائع:14:


----------



## mohmido (3 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كثير على الفكرة.... لكن انا لا أعرف كيف أتمكن من الشاركة... على العموم سأحاول و سأبحث عن الحل.....و كذلك كل سؤال في متناول الجميع


----------



## mohmido (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ايضا... اظن ان الأسؤلة ليست واضحة فانا ادرس بالفرنسية و ليس الإنجليزية فما هو المطلوب مثلا في سؤال الري .. هل تريد مخطط الضغط ام ماذا... شكرا


----------



## م / رانية (3 نوفمبر 2006)

Engahmed13 قال:


> بصراحة اخت رانيا مشكورة على هذا التفصيل الرائع ولكي علي حق العتراف بأن حلك افضل من حلي تفصيلا ولكن من الناحية النشائية انا مقتنع بما كتبت
> فهناك اختلاف في التسليح وسمك الخرسانة العادية
> وفي النهاية مشكورة على هذا المجهود الرائع:14:



شكراً لك يا أخي، وللأسف أنا لم أتمكن من الاطلاع على حلك لأني الآن لا أستخدم جهازي والجهاز الذي أستخدمه لا يحتوي على الأتوكاد .
وبالنسبة للخرسانة العادية فسمكها معطى في السؤال use plain concrete equals 20cm
ووفق الله الجميع، وفي النهاية سوف نستفاد جميعاً من الحل الصحيح، وأعتقد أن المشاركة وحدها بها فائدة كبيرة بحيث تجعلنا ننشط معلوماتنا.


----------



## ماهر ديب (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*This is my solution for this foot*

I hope that I did well
best wishes for all
Maher​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسف جدا على انقطاعى فى الخمسة ايام السابقة نظرا لظروف خاصة

اشكر وبكل الحب والتقدير
الاخوة

Engahmed13
م / رانية
ماهر ديب

سيتم مراجعه الحلول لاختيار الفائز لهذا الاسبوع والفرصة مازالت قائمة لتلقى حلول سؤال الاساسات
حتى يتم طرح سؤال جديد


باقى من الزمن اسبوعين ويتم اختيار الفائزين لهذه الدورة
فابقوا معنا


----------



## م.شروق (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*حل سؤال الأساسات*

http://www.m5zn.com/download3.php?filename=36cc5421c3.zip

الملف سيأخذ وقت طويل لفتحه ولكن هذه الطريقة الوحيدة التي استطعت بها رفع الملف
أرجو أن تكون الاجابة صحيحة


----------



## ENGINEER: FERAS (14 نوفمبر 2006)

احلى شبابا شباب الهندسة المدنية


----------



## amontilladow (16 نوفمبر 2006)

its a great idea 
i start revise my books and refresh my mind


----------



## احمد مصطفى ابوعزيز (17 نوفمبر 2006)

فكره ممتازه لتنشيط عقول المهندسين وياريت تكون الأسئلة متطوره


----------



## المهندس العماني1 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> Soil & foundation
> 
> 
> A 25 cm concrete wall supports a net load of 50 t/m the depth of the footing below ground level is 1.5m , the net allowable pressure is 1.5 kg/cm²
> Design R.C. footing for this wall , using fc = 50kg/c m² , fδ = 1400 kg/c m² , qsh = 6 g/c m² . use plain concrete equals 20cm



هل هناك فرصة لحل هذا السؤال الأن أو في هذا الأسبوع ننتظر الرد من المشرف ؟؟


----------



## م:عماد المشوادى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

هو مفيش غش


----------



## م.احمد سالم (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز نشكرك على هذا المجهود ونرجوا المزيد فى اعمال الرى وشكرا


----------



## asad4444 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة رائعة ....
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sank_2 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

فكره أكثر من رائعه
جزاكم الله خيرا وأعاننا على أوجاع الدراسه :81:
أنتظرونى ثوااااااااااااااااااانى أجيب الكود وأعود......:1: ........................


----------



## sabdou (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جــــــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال السيد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة أكثر من رائعة وجزاكم الله خيرا ولكن عندي اقتاح يا حبذا لو تم عمل مسابقة في التنفيذ والإشراف والمعلومات التي تهم هذا القطاع وارتباطها بالكود والمواصفات لأن هذا القطاع يعمل به أكثر المهندسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (5 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة أكثر من رائعة وجزاكم الله خيرا ولكن عندي اقتراح يا حبذا لو تم عمل مسابقة في التنفيذ والإشراف والمعلومات التي تهم هذا القطاع وارتباطها بالكود والمواصفات لأن هذا القطاع يعمل به أكثر المهندسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

أخوانى الاعزاء طبعا انا اسف على التأخير ولكن اعذرونى


وانتظروا عودة قوية بأذن الله


----------



## usama shoalla (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بالفعل فكرة جميلة جدا الله يوفقك صاحب الفكرة والاعضاء الفعالين والجميع ان شساء الله
يس عفوا كيف تحصل على الاجابات المرسلة


----------



## swma_swma2003 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

فكر رائعا ولكن كيف اشارك


----------



## فكر جديد (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السلم عباره عن بلاطه اما كابولي او one way المهم انا هشيل السلم علي الكمره هيكون التسليح الرئيسي كابولي سمك السلم=l/15=Ts


----------



## م/المحتار (7 ديسمبر 2006)

انا معاكم فعلا فكرة جميلة بل رائعه ولاكن ريد المشاركة معكم


----------



## swma_swma2003 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على ردكم بس اني في سنة اول بالجامعه هل اقدر اشارك ومعلوماتي معدودة


----------



## e_me (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز جدا جدا جدا


----------



## almohandes_77 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكركم شكرا جزيلاً على هذه الفكرة الممتازة جدا ولكن أتمنى تضعوا الإجابات الصحيحة بعد الإنتهاء من مدة السؤال المطروح وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع

وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## منى كرم (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## محمد حلالمه (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا الك كثيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng firas (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة واتمنى ان يوفقني الله في المشاركة والفوز


----------



## مهندسة عبير ناصر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

good idea, tell me how i can share with u???


----------



## جمال الحمداني (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاجوبه*

سلام عليكم
كيف يمكننا الاطلاع على الاجوبه للفائده مع الشكر


----------



## زكريا الصبحي (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشكوووووووووووور جداااااا.........*

مشكور جدا والله ايبارك فيك ياخي علي هذه المعلومات القيمة ..............:11:


----------



## سعيد شبل (23 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة ولكن لتكتمل الفائدة برجاء طرح الاجابات


----------



## هدى محمد أحمد (30 ديسمبر 2006)

عمروعلى3 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عيكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> ...


 احب المشاركة


----------



## فاطمة (4 يناير 2007)

الفكرة بجد جميلة جدا لتنشيط عقولنا مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## usama shoalla (8 يناير 2007)

شى رائع ولا شك انه سيعود على الجميع بالفائده ان شاء الله
فنشكر اصحاب الفكرة
والى المزيد المفيد بعون الله


----------



## محمد علاونه (9 يناير 2007)

على راسي صهحب الفكره


----------



## amgad alwy (11 يناير 2007)

كبف ارسال الحل


----------



## م.ميسون (14 يناير 2007)

فكرة رائعة ولكن كيف لي ان اشارك؟


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (16 يناير 2007)

وين اشوف الاجابه اريد الرد
وشكرا


----------



## عصام لطفى (20 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الفكرة


----------



## mahmoudh5 (21 يناير 2007)

www.geocities.com/i_e_n_g


----------



## mahmoudh5 (21 يناير 2007)

visit my site


----------



## engramy (22 يناير 2007)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

فكرة حلوة
شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## زكريا الصبحي (24 يناير 2007)

اريد مواصفات انابين البلاستيك pvc pipe


----------



## امير محمد شعت (24 يناير 2007)

انا بشكرك على الاسئله الجامده دى
انا كده حراجع التصميم وكمان مشروع التخرج
بجد انا بشكركوا جميعا
وربنا يوفقكم لما فيه خير للاسلام والمسلمين
مهندس امير شعت


----------



## m3ah1425 (12 فبراير 2007)

طبقا للكود الامريكي ان الفتحة الموجودة بالسقف هذه لابد لها من عمل كمرات نظرا لانها تزيد عن ثلث قيمة الباكية


----------



## محمد كامل عبده (12 فبراير 2007)

_موضوع شيق جدا ربنا يكرمك_


----------



## M.waseem (14 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (14 فبراير 2007)

فكره جميله ولكن نريد ان نعرف الجابات


----------



## هانى محمود همام (16 فبراير 2007)

*بورسعيد*

ارجو ان يكون الحل اكثر تفصيل حيث اننى فى بداية الطريق:81:


----------



## محمدرشوان (17 فبراير 2007)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## م/سحر (22 فبراير 2007)

مفيش احسن من كده بس ازاي اشارك في المسابقه


----------



## احمد محمد القاضي (2 مارس 2007)

فكرة ممتازة


----------



## احمد محمد القاضي (2 مارس 2007)

انا عايز اعرف كتير عن الهندسة المدنية . انا لسه في اول عام داخل القسم


----------



## احمد محمد القاضي (2 مارس 2007)

انا بصراحة نفسي احب الهندسة المدنية . بس حاسس اني تايه جوا القسم ومش فاهم حاجات كتير ونفسي اي صديق يفهمني اشياء كتير
ولذلك انا اشتركت في المنتدي


----------



## omer ali (3 مارس 2007)

فكرة رائعه 
هذا انعاش للمعلومات واجبار للمذاكره 
ياجماعه اسلم طريقه نتبادل المعلومات فى الحلول


----------



## sulaiman1 (4 مارس 2007)

فكره جميلة جدا ولكن المشكلة اننا في السعودية بعد التخرج ننخرط في التنفيذ ونبتعد عن التصميم إلا ما ندر والأسألة ليست صعبة جدا تحتاج الرجوع للمراجع وتذكر المعلومات السابقة حظا سعيدا لي ولكم


----------



## eng_raheel (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اشكركم على الفكره الجميله ده والمجهود الرائع ده واتمنى اشترك معاكم وااتعلم واقدر استفيد مش عارفه ليه حاسه ان العالم ده كبير وانا تايهه فيه لانى لسه متخرجه جديد كمان اللى بندرسه مش له علاقه كبيره بالواقع مع انى بكمل دراسات عليا قولت يمكن يوضح ليا الامور شويه واقدر استفيد بس برده حاسه انه مجرد دراسه بس اكبر من الاول مش عارفه ممكن اعمل ايه اقدر فيه اربط بين الدراسه والواقع ممكن حد يفيدنى؟مش عايزه اكمل دراسه فى دراسه


----------



## المهندس قحطان (10 مارس 2007)

فكره حلوه شكرا جزيلا عليها


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (12 مارس 2007)

*عاشق الهندسة*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yasoo (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الاهتمام بالهندسه المدنيه لانها اصل الهندسه
:15: :5: :14:


----------



## shemooooo (12 مارس 2007)

*tt*

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور



ويعطيك الف عافيه
وننتضر جديدك


----------



## القناع (14 مارس 2007)

الفكرة جميلة ولكن أتمنى بدلا من المسائل النظريه أن تكون أفكار و مشاكل تواجه المهندس التنفيذي في موقع العمل لكي نكتسب خبرات عملية متعددة .
أخوكم هيثم(القناع) تخرجت من 8 أشهر فقط .


----------



## Geo-Engineer (15 مارس 2007)

*how?*

هذه فكرة جيدة ......... ولكن لأني عضو جديد لا اعرف كيف اشارك في المسابقة​


----------



## عبير 26 (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكماذا امكن اي احد يفهمني كيف اشترك(اشاهد الاسئله)لاني اول مره اشتركمع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## سمير عنتر (18 مارس 2007)

الفكرة جميلة جدا


----------



## فكري الحمزي (18 مارس 2007)

طريقة التصميم لأي عمل في مجالات الهندسة المدنية تخضع للكود المصممة عليه ذللك لان كل كود له معاملات امان وديمومة ونظرة اقتصادية لذا لكي تنجح فكرة المسابقة في التصميم لابد من تحديد الكود"اما طريقة التحليل لا يختلف عليها لانها تعتمد على الخواص الميكانيكية للمنشا والفيزيائية"


----------



## eng_shalash (29 مارس 2007)

فكره كويسه اوووووووووووي يا شاب


----------



## اكرم جبار (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المسابقه الشيقه


----------



## eng_shalash (8 أبريل 2007)

انا عندي اقترااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح
انتو تعملو مسابقات لي جميع الفرق الهندسيه مدني وعماره 
لازم تعرفو ان في طلاب بيخشو المنتدي 
انا ايمن اولي مدني


----------



## Saudi Pro (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك على الطرح الجيد


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

كيف ولمن ارسل الجابات


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (9 أبريل 2007)

ولو كنت اول مرة ممكن اكمل والا استني المرة القادمه


----------



## رضا رمضان (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ولكن الاجابات فييييين


----------



## مصطفى م (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين على المسابقة المفيده


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

أحمد انا سنة ثالثة وقطعت ساعات كتيير بدرس بالاردن وحاخد الهندسة باذن الله ب اربع سنين ونص ورغم كل هالساعات برضو بحس اني تايهة ... واحيانا الخوف بمنعني من الاجابة رغم ثقتي العالية بنفسي ... بس يمكن الحياة العملية تغيرنا وتعلمنا وتوسع خيالنا بالهندسة ... لذلك لا حاجة للقلق اتعب بدراستك والله ما بضيعلك تعب


----------



## كمال الدين 8 (29 أبريل 2007)

فكرة المسابقة رائعة جدا 
نتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمود مرسى (10 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا ياكل من شارك فى تجهيز هذه المسابقة.والسلام


----------



## حمير احمد نشوان (13 مايو 2007)

فكرة المسابقة ممتازة وتنمي المعلومات وتجدد انشاط ولكن لم نستطع فهم كيف نتلقى الاسئلة الجديدة والى اين نرسل الاجابة


----------



## eng_shalash (13 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 مايو 2007)

بجد موضوع فوق الممتاز ان شاء الله سوف يكون هناك اكثير من المنفاسات


----------



## بن سبورت (14 مايو 2007)

انا عضو جديد لاكن الفكره جميله 

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## و ربي زدني علماً (19 مايو 2007)

عندي ملاحظة صغيرة للقائمين على هذه المسابقة (ولهم جزيل الشكر):
هناك قسم في الهندسة المدنية بالاضافة للمذكورين أنفاً هو قسم الادارة الهندسية فلا يستحق الأخذ بالاعتبار 
وشكراً 
والله الموفق


----------



## Eng-spring (23 مايو 2007)

فكرة سديدة واتطلع للمنافسة


----------

